# Positive techniques for improving mood / self esteem / motivation



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

What positive techniques do you use to try and lighten up / improve your self esteem?

I, for example, like to stand in front of the mirror with my eyes looking at my image - Then I utter a positive phrase about myself over and over again, something like, "I can overcome this". In truth, I don't implement this very often... But the few times I've tried this repeating exercise, it made me feel a bit better / encouraged to face the day. 

It would be great to share what elevates your mood, what type of uplifting activities do you engage in - Who knows, you might be giving others in need some ideas to brighten up and move out of their lows.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I meditate, sometimes i feel great and others not so great.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 11, 2012)

I usually have the worst anxiety before I even leave the house. When I'm in social situations, its never as bad as in my mind at home.

I usually just do a crazy dance to psych myself up and kill the nervous energy. As retarded as it sounds, it seems to help.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I try saying to my heart that all is well..our heart is very silly,easily can melt as well as break..So,I just keep telling my heart that everything is okay.. Just three words while putting my right hand on the heart:ALL IS WELL ! 
Other than this,I meditate for 15mins after taking a shower..Feels great


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Blossom, you're so positive that it is addicting! XD

I enjoy watching TV shows and movies, they really lighten my mood.


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

One of my friends gave me this advice and it has worked. I don't look at it as much as I should but when I do it does make me happier.

To make a list of everything you are greatful for in life, for example the air you breath, the strength to keep going, people that believe in you etc.
And once you make the list to keep looking in it to remind yourself that there are positives even though you might not think there are sometimes


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

I like watching documentaries or fictional films about "odd-balls", people who don't really subscribe to mainstream society going out and achieving something. Napoleon Dynamite, HotRod, Wayne's World, and I've only seen Man on Wire once some time ago, but it's very vivid, his passion for life is infectious.


----------



## HunterThompson (Aug 30, 2010)

I watch this:





How can you finish watching that without a smile on your face?


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

MaxPower said:


> Blossom, you're so positive that it is addicting! XD
> 
> I enjoy watching TV shows and movies, they really lighten my mood.


Thank you MaxPower!


----------



## Improperganda (Sep 18, 2012)

I put on music that hypes me up and gets me excited for whatever i'm about to do instead of nervous.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I think of moments from the past where I've felt confident, and it seems to influence the present. I also find little things to do that make me happy or more relaxed, such as reading or listening to music.


----------



## Horse (Oct 11, 2012)

Cochise said:


> I usually have the worst anxiety before I even leave the house. When I'm in social situations, its never as bad as in my mind at home.
> 
> I usually just do a crazy dance to psych myself up and kill the nervous energy. As retarded as it sounds, it seems to help.


This helps me as well.


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

I take each moment as they come. When i'm at a low point I'll ask myself what would cheer me up right now? (music, a long walk, a good cry, reading, posting, phoning a friend) I'm trying to learn to listen to myself, but its hard when i just don't know what would make me feel better in that moment. but i keep trying.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Music that makes you feel well and fits your direction of engagement i mean the Skyrim theme song makes me feel great,lord of the rings soundtrack make me feel more positive ,etc

Reading helped me alot with anxiety i read lord of the rings , the hobbit and silmarillion and i felt better after reading them and i found friends who like these books


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I listen to music with positive lyrics, read, go for a run, or just spend time with my friends and family.


----------

